# Airbrush: Son's guitar



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have one more airbrush project for all of you who interested in airbrushing. This is my son's electric guitar that he wanted painted up with blue TrueFlame & tribal art.


















I don't know if I will post anymore of these projects considering that they are not miniatures. However, since I got started on airbrushing through a few guys on this forum I thought that I would submit my progress one last time. I also thought that Wraithlord might like to see this because his son plays the guitar as well.:wink:

C&C welcomed:victory:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The guitar looks amazing, you did a great job on the finish. Have you considered using the airbrush on tanks or other vehicles? I'm sure you would be able to pull off some intense and unique designs on some land raiders or other tanks.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Brilliant stuff yet again DF. I see no reason not to continue posting this sort of thing; obviously if you're doing a ton of them a week it's perhaps OTT but the odd piece like this is great to see.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

fallvictim said:


> The guitar looks amazing, you did a great job on the finish. Have you considered using the airbrush on tanks or other vehicles? I'm sure you would be able to pull off some intense and unique designs on some land raiders or other tanks.


Yep. Take a look around and you should find a few here and there.:wink:



Syph said:


> Brilliant stuff yet again DF. I see no reason not to continue posting this sort of thing; obviously if you're doing a ton of them a week it's perhaps OTT but the odd piece like this is great to see.


Thanks! Perhaps I'll run it by the mods and see what they think??:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That is gorgeous! I wish one of my Guitars looked like that!

I think you should consider setting up an online store, where people send you their [guitars, helmets misc. items] and you do your airbrushing magic to them. Hell if I lived in Canada I'd send you truck loads


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

that looks stunning +6rep good job DF:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> That is gorgeous! I wish one of my Guitars looked like that!
> 
> I think you should consider setting up an online store, where people send you their [guitars, helmets misc. items] and you do your airbrushing magic to them. Hell if I lived in Canada I'd send you truck loads


The price of shipping these types of items would make this rather cost inhibitive but I appreciate the encouragement. I am hoping to start doing this as a 'side business' locally in the near future. It is a rare thing to be able to earn money while doing something that you enjoy so much!:victory:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

that looks awesome! are you using D10s for the knobs? if so, then i salute you sir, because that rocks!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Kitsunex said:


> that looks awesome! are you using D10s for the knobs? if so, then i salute you sir, because that rocks!!



Lol!:laugh: Good catch. I thought that these would look better than the original knobs.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh great, now my son is going to want you to paint my guitar for him. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely stuff. Have some rep


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Simply gorgeous, I second reapers mention of trying to profit from this! I know I would try and send you some stuff!

I would sound the witch siren but I bet you've heard that enough... I'll just have to eat your brains instead


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Oh great, now my son is going to want you to paint my guitar for him. Thanks a lot!


Cool! I need to add a few more of these to my portfolio.:victory:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Just for the hell of it, this is one of my Strats, which I customised with a copy of an abstract painting by Kandinsky:








I can't remember which Kandinsky it actually is, possibly 'The Last Judgement', but whatever...I like it


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I can't remember which Kandinsky it actually is, possibly 'The Last Judgement', but whatever...I like it


So do I. Boy..., it looks like it has been well used!:victory:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Damned Fist said:


> Lol!:laugh: Good catch. I thought that these would look better than the original knobs.:victory:


haha what can i say, i've been roleplaying for about 15 years give or take, so they jumped right out at me. i agree they look better than the original knobs and adds some character to the guitar, as well as matching up quite well with the paintjob.


----------

